# My angelfish



## jiayaw (Jun 10, 2011)

As promise from last time, here are the pictures of my angelfish

firstly the two black ones

















My four silver angels that I got later on
Silver #1
















Silver #2
















Silver Pearlscale
















Spotted silver?

















Hope you guys enjoy, and once again, comments and critiques are welcomed


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Great pix of some very nice looking angelfish! Thanks for sharing


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Great pics! Those black ones sure are beauties!


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

The very last one with all the yellow on it is a beauty


----------

